# Sharing IBS stories to break the 'poo taboo'



## Tammy_GutFeelings (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My name is Tammy and I've had IBS for around 6 years. In the last two years, my symptoms have began to impact my social life and work. For me, stress and anxiety are big triggers - my gut is my emotional epicentre.

I've found that people who don't understand IBS have a rather cynical view, which can be really hurtful. There is a lack of education, but also, a lack of awareness. No one wants to talk about their symptoms, unless it's in a 'safe' environment.

That's why I've decided to create a new IBS website - a place for people like us to share our stories and support one another. Just like this forum, we can come together and discuss our digestive systems without fear or embarrassment.

The only difference is, I want to break the 'poo taboo' once and for all. I want people to feel comfortable talking about IBS to anyone - not just other sufferers. After all, our condition is nothing to be embarrassed about. By sharing our stories, or #gutfeelings as I call them, we can reach even more people.

I don't want to take anyone away from the IBSGroup - I think its a wonderful forum. But I'd really appreciate your thoughts, advice, feedback or indeed stories.

Please feel free to find out more and share your IBS story on *gutfeelings.info*.

Thank you so much.

Tammy


----------

